# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Елена [2011, Россия, драма, мелодрама]

## JAHolper

Пока бюджет не закончился, каждый играет свою роль...
Страна: Россия
Год: 2011
Жанр: драма, мелодрама
Режиссёр: Андрей Звягинцев

В ролях: Андрей Смирнов, Надежда Маркина, Василий Мичков, Игорь Огурцов, Юрий Борисов, Рустам Ахмадеев, Оксана Семенова...

Описание: История пожилой семейной пары Елены и Владимира. Богатый и скупой Владимир относится к Елене скорее как к служанке, чем к жене. У обоих есть дети от первого брака: у Елены — сын, у Владимира — дочь. Её сын — безработный, который не может прокормить свою жену и двоих детей, они живут только на деньги, которые дает им Елена. Дочь Владимира — богемная девушка. Владимир попадает в больницу с сердечным приступом. Там его навещает дочь, с которой у него никогда не было хороших отношений. Но ее визит все меняет. Выйдя из больницы, Владимир объявляет Елене, что он решил изменить завещание — все деньги получит его дочь, а Елене достанется лишь небольшая пожизненная рента и она не сможет помочь своему сыну. Как отреагирует на это преданная и услужливая Елена?

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

